# Thumper



## irishbunny (Oct 6, 2010)

My baby is gone...I can't believe it....


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 6, 2010)

i'm so sorry to hear of your sad news!


----------



## Nela (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh Grace... 

:cry2

I'm so sorry...

Binky free lil Thumper.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this!


----------



## Sabine (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh no Grace, what happened? I just saw the note on your blog and came to check here. I'm so sorry for you. He was such a lovely bun.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 6, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 7, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss Grace. Rest in peace little man and binky free at the bridge.:bunnyangel:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh i'm so very sorry for your loss of Thumper..


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. :rip:


----------



## JimD (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Grace. 

Binky free, Thumper...
...we'll see you on the other side!

ray::rainbow:


----------

